# how to know when to apply pre-emergent in Fall



## Jack Russell (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm in North Alabama, I have Bermuda grass. I have Prodiamine 65 wdg for a pre-emergent.

So, for spring, I've seen the consensus seems to be to put down pre-emergent when the ground temperature is consistently 55 degrees F for several days.

What about Fall? How can I tell when the perfect time to put down pre-emergent is?

I keep reading how critical it is that the timing is right, but no one ever says how to tell when that time is for a FALL application.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Now is a good time. I usually apply it in mid-September. Being too early is much better than too late. If you're applying Prodiamine at the 6 month rate, that's going to carry you all the way to your spring application.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Temp wise, I think it's 70F soil temp for poa annua. So, I would apply that pre-em as soon as you can. I am in Huntsville and I've already seen poa annua germinating. Considering most pre-ems will need to be watered in, keep an eye on the weather. You may be able to apply Friday or Saturday morning considering rain is, currently, forecasted for Saturday night, Sunday, and Monday. If you have an irrigation system, then by all means, apply now.

For soil temp maps, you could use this http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature
or http://dtninfo.alfafarmers.org/index.cfm?show=1&mapID=20

Also, here is Auburn's Bermuda grass maintenance calendar for North Alabama.

http://cses.auburn.edu/turfgrass-management/wp-content/uploads/sites/58/2017/01/Bermuda-Lawn-Calendar-North-Central-AL.pdf


----------



## Jack Russell (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you guys for the responses. And thanks for the links @Movingshrub. I will put down the pre-emergent tomorrow. I do have an irrigation system, so that's not an issue.


----------

